
Who are some quality law firms who have deferred payment plans? - natrius

======
Wintermute
Orrick is pretty badass. They work with Facebook, Pandora, Meebo, etc.

<http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/index.asp>

------
Alex3917
Depends if you want a single partner from incorporation to IPO, or if you just
need some one-off legal advice while mucking around. I had a really good
experience working with Carr & Ferrell on IP. Most of the bigger firms won't
work with you if all you want is a proofread on some provisional patents. They
were recommended to me by someone high up at Wilson Sonsini, and they did a
great job.

------
madanella
Wilson Sonsini has one. At least they did last fall. They gave me a package
deal on incorporation and deferred payment for 6 months. wsgr.com

------
ashu
Gundersen-Dettmer has one.

